# Ejecutar una Macro desde una formula



## ximenab (Jan 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero me puedan ayudar.

Tengo un archivo para mi empresa en el que calculo los tiempos dedicados a cada trabajo, identificados con un numero consecutivo de Orden de Trabajo. El archivo funciona de maravilla, pero ahora quiero que al "liquidar" (cambiar su estado de en proceso a finalizado) dicha orden no se me permita ingresar algún dato adicional a esa OT.

Mi idea, de ser posible, es crear una macro que, al figurar en la celda la palabra "LIQUIDADA" de alguna forma bloquee el ingreso de información en la celda de tiempo amenos que se cambie el numero de la OT. 

Si se puede realizar? o mi idea es muy descabellada??. Agradezco enormemente a quien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Primeramente, perdone me porque mi español no es muy bueno.  Pero creo que por lo menos me puede entender.

Creo que la mejor opción cera atrancar las celdas y proteger la hoja.  Primero, desatranque todas las celdas porque normalmente están atrancadas.  Protege la hoja y escoge todas las opciones que dan.  Luego, ponga este macro en la hoja: 

```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)    
    If Not Intersect(Target, Range("G:G")) Is Nothing Then
        If Target = "LIQUIDADA" Then
            Me.Unprotect
            
            Range(Target.End(xlToLeft), Target.Offset(0, -1)).Locked = True
            
            Me.Protect DrawingObjects:=False, Contents:=True, Scenarios:= _
                False, AllowFormattingCells:=True, AllowFormattingColumns:=True, _
                AllowFormattingRows:=True, AllowInsertingColumns:=True, AllowInsertingRows:=True, _
                AllowInsertingHyperlinks:=True, AllowDeletingColumns:=True, AllowDeletingRows:=True, _
                AllowSorting:=True, AllowFiltering:=True, AllowUsingPivotTables:=True
        End If
    End If
End Sub
```

Este macro supone que la columna G es donde pondrá la palabra "LIQUIDADA" y que la otra información de la OT está a la izquierda.  Cambie la parte que dice "G:G" a la columna correcta.


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Por favor usa este macro en vez de él que puse antes.  Me olvide de hacer lo que desatranque las celdas cuando no halla la palabra “LIQUIDADO”.


```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
    If Not Intersect(Target, Range("G:G")) Is Nothing Then
        Me.Unprotect
        Range(Target.End(xlToLeft), Target.Offset(0, -1)).Locked = (Target = "LIQUIDADA")
        Me.Protect DrawingObjects:=False, Contents:=True, Scenarios:= _
            False, AllowFormattingCells:=True, AllowFormattingColumns:=True, _
            AllowFormattingRows:=True, AllowInsertingColumns:=True, AllowInsertingRows:=True, _
            AllowInsertingHyperlinks:=True, AllowDeletingColumns:=True, AllowDeletingRows:=True, _
            AllowSorting:=True, AllowFiltering:=True, AllowUsingPivotTables:=True
    End If
End Sub
```


----------

